# Navarre Pier - where are the fish?



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

Been out there these past couple of days after work, slinging bait with nothin to show for it. Yesterday you could see a ton of Spanish very active but they were not interested. Strip bait, gotchas, bubbles and cigs but they wouldn't bite. I haven't heard of any kings bein landed lately, I really hope it picks up soon. But I would rather be out there trying to land a fish with an ice cold beer in my hand than sitting on the couch. Anyone heading out there Sunday AM?


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Been awhile since Ive been there, any pomps still around?


----------



## sharkfetching27 (Apr 15, 2012)

yea i will be there when it opens


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

Went out this AM to the pier and caught one Spanish. I left at 10AM and I was the only one at the end of the pier with a fish, except hard tails and remora. Very very slow this AM, when I got there before 6 there was someone hooked up with a nice shark, brought him to the end of the pier where he broke him off. Still great to be fishing instead of in the house.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

went 3 days ago same situation...but I caught my limit of spanish in no time...there is a tip!

Use a very light 100% pure flurocarbon leader...I use 25# and SMALL cigs.
You got to be patient and let them eat the whole thing...I had dozens cut the bait, leave the head and in a few seconds come back for that...jacked up at that point!

also same trip caught a nice keeper pomp and lost 2-3 more...so yes fishing is tough, scale down the line and bait that helps me in this type of weather/water conditions.


----------



## Youngp (Jan 29, 2012)

barefoot said:


> went 3 days ago same situation...but I caught my limit of spanish in no time...there is a tip!
> 
> Use a very light 100% pure flurocarbon leader...I use 25# and SMALL cigs.
> You got to be patient and let them eat the whole thing...I had dozens cut the bait, leave the head and in a few seconds come back for that...jacked up at that point!
> ...


What type and size of hook did you use?


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

When the water is calm, clear like now, I use a 1/0 circle hook, small strong swivel. I'll also thread the hook into the cig like you would rig a ballyhoo for trolling...may or may not make a diff. but makes me feel like it does besides it'll help w/ those short striking bait stealing little spainards.


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

barefoot said:


> went 3 days ago same situation...but I caught my limit of spanish in no time...there is a tip!
> 
> Use a very light 100% pure flurocarbon leader...I use 25# and SMALL cigs.
> You got to be patient and let them eat the whole thing...I had dozens cut the bait, leave the head and in a few seconds come back for that...jacked up at that point!


I had a similar experience years ago. After the first couple of times, I started tossing out half-a-cig. I used wire, but it didn't seem to matter. The Spanish seemed to be "Smell-Feeding" instead of sight-feeding. I'd toss a half a cig out and swim it back, jerking it occasionally and they'd kill it! Nobody else was catching anything that day except for people who picked up on the half-cig thing.


----------



## hookemup (Nov 1, 2010)

The spanish are feeding on the fry minnows. They rip threw the water up and down the pier with some skying out off the water. Pretty cool. Its hard to get them to eat anything.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Just took a walk down there and they were TEARING up the Kings.. Saw at least 20 in the coolers


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

Thats what happens when you throw led at the kayakers. Bad carma.


----------



## KnotForReel (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow...got a li'l too close to the Navarre pier did ya?


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

Today only thread fin, hard tails and Spanish. One person landed a big red that was released afterwards. Very slow day, most of the Spanish were caught on stip bait.


----------

